# NEED HELP! Mother cat and three kittens must relocate!



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

The mother cat and her three kittens that I feed live under a building across the feild from me. The building was not being used. Now they are tearing the building down. What will happen to the family? That was the only home they knew of. Will they stay around my area so I can still feed them and try to trap them? I have been taking care of the mother cat for about 2 years now. Her kitties are about 5 months old now. Can someone please tell me what they think will happen with them? I am so worried them! Thank You!


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

With all those people around, I would guess that they may get scared and run into the street and get run over  Try to feed them in the field, and hopefully they will stay there. If you can, put some shelter in the field as well...you want to get them as far away as possible from this building.

Good Luck!!!
Abhay


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

spittles, I forgot mention that there is a 10 foot chain link fence that they go under to get to my house. The building is a modular type that can be taken apart and moved somewhere else.The property is private. I should also mention that it is a race track that just closed up. I have been sliding food under the fence everynight all this time already. Then they also come down to my back door to get more food. They are so used to eating good thats why I am so worried that if they leave they won't eat as good. Let only be able to find shelter. They really do not have any road to worry about unless they would go around to the front of my house. They are so smart because they never did that. They knew enough to stay in the back of my house. I am so worried about them.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I understand, I've a similar problem here except the mother now moved them under another house :roll: 
I think that setting food and shelter some other place is one of the alternatives..I think you'll have to use some harsh ways (to us, it won't harm the cats) 
Don't leave food where you always did but put it in the path they take going to your house. When she goes to eat at her usual place and doesn't find it she'll follow her nose where the food is and maybe take the kittens.
Keep moving her dinner until you get them to have both rations in the porch..I don't know how much time you have to do this but it works, believe me.
Now for shelter that's a bit more tricky. Set it close by the place they eat but away from people, traffic, loud noises. You can set up a temporary shelter; ie carboard and towels while getting a sturdier one;ie wooden box, doghouse.
I have to go now but I'll post some more tips and links later Cameocat,


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

rosalie, Thanks for your help. I will be watching for them tonight. I sure do hope that they come over. I feel that if they find some kind of shelter over where they are they will still come over to my house. At least I am hoping that they will. I really don't think that I can make them any kind of shelter because where they go under the fence there is no room to put anything. Its kind of heard to explain how the area is. It is also where the neighbors park their cars. I guess you would call it an alley. Thank you so much for caring and please if you think of anything else please let me know. Thank you so much!


----------

